# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Reportar mensajes

## Prendes

El triangulito de peligro ese para reportar mensajes, ¿cuándo se utiliza?

Hasta ahora lo usé un par de veces para spam.
¿Lo usamos también con mensajes que desvelen más de la cuenta? ¿o con otros como ventas con menos de 50 comentarios? ...

----------


## Pulgas

En general se puede reportar todo mensaje que cada uno considere que es perjudicial para el foro.
De todas maneras, como veis, el equipo de moeración suele estar muy atento, y se resuelve cualquier incidencia bastante más pronto que tarde.

----------

